# For my Wife......



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

Although *I already have a very strong opinion on this*, I ask that you all please give your input.

What do you think of "diet" dinners such as those found in the freezer section of your local grocery store? (y'know the ones...Lean Cuisine, Healthy Choice, Lean Pockets...etc.)


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

They are full of shit........Don't eat em......The dinners that is.  Your wife is ok.


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

I think they are crap and I never touch them - but I didn't always think that.

Something to consider...some people don't care if they are healthy or good for you.  I have friends who live on these b/c they are super convenient and calorie controlled.  All they care about is how much they weigh.  Can you eat these breakfast, lunch and dinner and lose weight - yep.  Should you?  They don't even ask the question because they don't care.  

(not saying that's your wife - but this does exist especially with woment.)  

an extreme but true example - I had a friend in high school who "dieted" to lose weight on 4 Snickers a day.  She did lose weight.  that was her only concern - not health/body composition etc.  just being smaller and candy got her there.  sigh


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

CRAP.



For one thing, check the sodium content of one of those things.


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

I'm sure she'll appreciate the compliment. No, seriously folks, my wife thinks that these types of dinners are just fine. I have argued and argued, and taken the checkbook away from her......Okay, I've just argued.
I have tried and tried to stress the point that this sort of food is JUNK! But she is convinced that it is the way to go......"You'll see" she says, as if we're in a fitness race.....which she is going to lose, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'm sure she'll appreciate the compliment. No, seriously folks, my wife thinks that these types of dinners are just fine. I have argued and argued, and taken the checkbook away from her......Okay, I've just argued.
> I have tried and tried to stress the point that this sort of food is JUNK! But she is convinced that it is the way to go......"You'll see" she says, as if we're in a fitness race.....which she is going to lose, I'm afraid.



Have your fitness race based on BF............

Have you tried to find some things for her to read on diet and fitness?  There is a lot more to being healthy than being slim.


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

just like a guy (this is not an insult).  rusty said what i wanted to in FAR fewer words!


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> just like a guy (this is not an insult).  rusty said what i wanted to in FAR fewer words!



Great minds think alike.........


----------



## CourtQueen (May 8, 2003)

I tried to find some good articles for you but most of them were pretty weak.  In a nutshell they said: Don't eat every night.  Read the Nutrition Label (DUH), Watch the Sodium and add a serving of veg or fruit.

Too bad, I can't believe I couldn't find one that absolutely gave them a thumbs down.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Pure Shit Food


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Pure Shit Food



Sometimes I think you must have some male blood running through your vains............Your a no bullshit chick.


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

Naw, she's a sweetheart......(that will kick you in_the boys_ if you don't agree with her)


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Alright DM you asked for it


----------



## Chrissy (May 8, 2003)

The stuff inside the box is about as tasty as the box!  YUCK!


----------



## lina (May 8, 2003)

Crap-o-la!


----------



## TJohn (May 8, 2003)

It's a damn shame that a whole generation grew up thinking that this kind of food was good for you. Many people have to re learn what good nurtrition is, some people just can't  Marketing... Money.... Greed.... Obesity... Diabetes.... Syndrome X.....

TJohn


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

There are some very talented people paid a lot of money to market this as good stuff, so I can understand when people believe it. But a simple look at the Nutrition Label should reveal they are little more than cardboard covered in salt, fat and sugar.


----------



## T2G (May 9, 2003)

They are NASTY!  

Save her and yourself!


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

*Bump.* 

You guys can stop now......I showed her the thread and she still wants to debate the issue.

*Time For Tough Love,Baby! * 

Anybody know of a good Food Intervention Program?


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2003)

DM....can you tell us exactly which brand of sugar and shit she insists on eating?


----------



## DFINEST (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> CRAP.
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto....

Extremely high in sodium content

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Pure Shit Food



 

How eloquent

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Female yes, never said I was a Lady


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> DM....can you tell us exactly which brand of sugar and shit she insists on eating?



Usually, "Healthy Coice". I used to eat them years ago as well, but at the time I was more concerned about convenience and a quick weight loss fix.

Her argument is that they are more economical.....I say, Horse Puckey! I think she's just sick of hearing me spout off IM terminology.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

I would almost say McDonalds is closer to real meat than whats in those things.  

I remember eating those years ago.  OMG  - Mystery Meat

They say its chicken, it looks like chicken, maybe even tastes like chicken but feels like a sponge in your mouth.


----------



## Rusty (May 9, 2003)

Tell her you will shut up about it if she will try it her way for 8 weeks then your way for 8 weeks.  with no cheating on your 8 weeks.  And you track her results with both.


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Good idea. She has been eating what I cook (clean stuff) at home, but it's lunch at work that kills her. I told her she needs to pack like I do, or make better choices. But of course, when you work with a bunch of barely twenty year old girls, and you're approaching forty, I imagine peer pressure could be tough. I can't judge, I've never been a woman. (No comments please )


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2003)

I just looked up one meal and it had 57g of cabs, and 25% daily sodium intake PER SERVING


----------



## Niacin (May 9, 2003)

Jodi's McDonald's comment is closer than she thinks.  Frozen dinners are made of processed formed meat & veggies that failed quality inspection at the processing plant/slaughterhouse for whatever reason.  Nasty stuff.

Max


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2003)

and they're not "economical" either.  even on sale they cost more than preparing your own meals.  you pay for that convenience (and crap nutrition)

if you shop well you can buy a lb of chicken and some veggies for less than 1 frozen "entree"


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

My point exactly.


----------



## HIC (May 9, 2003)

*Partially Hydrogenated*

I used to eat them too till I saw Partially Hydrogenated written in the ingrediants.  Trans fatty I can do without


----------



## TXDeb (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Her argument is that they are more economical.....I say, Horse Puckey! I think she's just sick of hearing me spout off IM terminology.



I say Horse Puckey too!!!

I used to eat that crap on a daily basis... lunch and dinner sometimes... needless to say I wasnt getting thin.

Here's an alternative if she wants to eat "frozen dinners"  cook up an assload of chicken on the grill on sunday, buy a couple of bags of mixed frozen veggies (there are tons of different concoctions) add rice, pasta, sauce (or not) top with cooked chicken and freeze!  the ice crystals on the chicken and the veggies keeps the chicken moist and tender when you re-heat in the microwave.... 

I've done this for years and get a much better quality "frozen dinner" NOT to mention can gear it to my specific nutritional needs for each day, not to mention control sodium intake and other crap that goes in processed foods... AND they just taste better.

As for the grocery bill...  that can vary depending on the price of chicken breasts... but I think you'll come up with a few pennies, even dollars to spare this way.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Niacin *_
> Jodi's McDonald's comment is closer than she thinks.  Frozen dinners are made of processed formed meat & veggies that failed quality inspection at the processing plant/slaughterhouse for whatever reason.  Nasty stuff.
> 
> Max




Ok, meat at fast food stores has one of the strictest and highest meat quality controls in the nation.  It is not failed quality inspected meat.  However, it cares not how much fat is in it (or some other things for that matter).  
It is usually the handling that causes more issues then not....

Not that I would ever eat the crap.  But on a safety issue the stuff is inspected and passed.


----------



## Niacin (May 9, 2003)

That's true, it is inspected.

But, do you really want to eat meat that is of such high quality livestock and so well handled it has to be 'inspected' by a metal detector?

If I could, I'd make everybody read _Fast Food Nation_, by Eric Schlosser.  Disgusting stuff.

Max


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

Don't believe everything you read....... Most people in general would find what happens at slaughterhouses and meatpacking establishments disgusting.  Have you ever cut the head off a chicken??


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Have you ever cut the head off a chicken??




I`ve choked one, but I`m happy to say his stayed attached 

Sorry...I couldn`t resist


----------



## Mudge (May 9, 2003)

I think the key here is that processed foods in general, "suck" for those that are picky about nutriton/diet.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2003)

Only Kuso could pornalize a thread on frozen meals.


----------

